# A look out to sea



## STAR (Jul 7, 2011)

A look out to sea is a ackylic 
painting by

paul


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Why did you make a new profile? 

This is a lovely, lovely piece.


----------



## STAR (Jul 7, 2011)

*profiel*

hi there i changed my profie
beacause foregot my passworld
i hope it whant happen again
from paul
ps i realy apprciate your coments


----------



## Blunder (May 16, 2011)

It's nice.

A peace of mind settles.


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

I like this one, Paul. You are improving nicely. Great waves! Is this a scene you see in person?


----------



## Sally (Aug 13, 2011)

Impressive! The waves are awesome!!!


----------



## Crooks93 (Aug 29, 2011)

this is amzing!!


----------

